# Draft for new scape



## Martin in Holland (10 Nov 2013)

I'm drafting my new scape for my tank and think of using boulders I can find in a stream close to my home...I will only use carpet planting such as HC, Glosso and hairgrass
Please give me some feedback on this draft and some ideas how to keep the substrate from going down ending up with a flat (less hilly) scape....or will the boulders (and later the plants) be enough to keep the substrate in place?


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2013)

Looks lovely, Martin. 

You have a great eye for composition and your skills with a pencil are excellent!

HC would be a good choice.  You need a plant that won't smother the stones. Eleocharis 'mini' would accent nicely, like you've drawn. It's stays shorter and isn't as invasive as E. parvula and E. acicularis.

You shouldn't have trouble with the substrate levelling, especially if the stones are partially buried.  Root growth also helps to prevent substrate sliding.

I look forward to seeing this turn into reality.


----------



## Ben C (10 Nov 2013)

I've always aspired to a beautifully mixed carpet of HC, glosso, hairgrass (and in my case Marsilea hirsuta). Just make sure you're getting enough CO2 down to substrate level and you should be fine - its the one thing I'm struggling with at the moment and hence my glosso is a bit leggy (and I have BBA on the substrate).

Unless you can keep them separate, glosso may well overwhelm the HC so I would be tempted to stick to one or the other. I would let that grow in, then add your "accents" with the Eleocharis in tufts here and there, so you retain a little control over the final look of it. That's likely to be the best way to achieve what you've sketched out. 

As George said - the draft is excellent. Looking forward to watching this develop.


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Nov 2013)

thx so far for the comments....HC and maybe some Riccia tight to some small stones would work I think just to give the whole a bit different texture and of course Eleocharis 'mini' (if I can find it here otherwise buy a tiny lawn mower). 
 I thought that some colors would help so I did just that


I hope it will turn out looking like this


----------



## Alastair (11 Nov 2013)

If your tank ends up looking anything like the drawing itll be another beautiful scape that will grace ukaps mate. 

I bet the drawing has took you longer than the actual tank will take to set up though 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa80mark (11 Nov 2013)

Absolutely beautiful, I wouldn't need a tank if could draw half as well as that, very impressive


----------



## aliclarke86 (11 Nov 2013)

That will look beautiful it is very natural looking indeed. I think this is a goer so go and get rick collecting 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Nov 2013)

My first hunt for some stones were successful, but now I'm not sure about the size of the rocks....are they to big?....or should I go for it...I kinda like the biggies



The main stone needs to move a bit more to the middle and it will look different with the substrate going up at the back (a lot)


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2013)

Perfect. Rule of thumb is there's no such thing as too big where hardscape is concerned!


----------



## Martin in Holland (17 Nov 2013)

O yeah...the rocks will, for a big part, disappear in the substrate


----------



## Ben C (17 Nov 2013)

I think over even a relatively short period of time in a river, that big stone would settle onto the stones below it and wouldn't remain "sticking up" for long. Nature is always looking to move things to the furthest moveable point. The thing I liked about your drawings was how natural everything looked, so I would be tempted to "settle" that larger stone so it is more in keeping with the others.

I like the sizes though - they give your scape some meat! 
Just my thoughts of course - feel free to ignore.

I'm enjoying your journal - keep the posts coming.


----------



## George Farmer (17 Nov 2013)

Martin in China said:


> O yeah...the rocks will, for a big part, disappear in the substrate


Exactly - bigger is most definitely better in your case.


----------



## aliclarke86 (17 Nov 2013)

I think they look great and when you bank up the substrate it will bring a different perspective  looking forward to this!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (17 Nov 2013)

They'll look spot on in the tank Martin, looking forward to seeing this plan reach maturity.


----------



## Martin in Holland (18 Nov 2013)

I am thinking of using fine grained gravel for substrate. Would give the scape an even more natural look, but would it be ok for HC to root ?


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Nov 2013)

I don't see why not, as long as your ferts are good you can grow hc anywhere from wat I have heard. I grew a nice carpet in a 3 - 5 mm  substrate. It took a little while to take but it went like wildfire after that. It was nutrient rich though.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

it looks fantastic


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Nov 2013)

which fish?.....I am thinking about cherry barbs with Carnegiella strigata, but I would have to cover the tank.
I am totally in love with my cherry barbs and would like them in this scape, although they don't really group together I think they would fit nicely among the boulders... please give me some input on this..... maybe keep my red noses?


----------



## James D (19 Nov 2013)

How many tanks do you need Martin?!? 

Those stones look great, it should look really nice.


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Nov 2013)

James D said:


> How many tanks do you need Martin?!?
> 
> Those stones look great, it should look really nice.


 uhm ...... need none.... want 100 or more, don't think my wife would agree


----------



## sanj (20 Nov 2013)

Wow, I want those stones, im trying to find similar here, they just dont match up.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Nov 2013)

sanj said:


> Wow, I want those stones, im trying to find similar here, they just dont match up.



I can send you one, freshly plucked from the swale in the scenic town of Richmond in the North Yorkshire Dales. 

Postage will be a bitch though.


----------



## TOO (20 Nov 2013)

This looks great, look forward to real action.

I wouldn't worry about sliding substrate. My present scape is somewhat similar in structure and I have had no problems.

It is a matter of taste of course, but I find the look of low H. tripartita among stones to be wonderful. Can also recommend Riccia tied to small stones. Will not look so good for a month or so, but after a while they create a uniform lawn. Expect mess when pruning .

Thomas


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Nov 2013)

TOO said:


> This looks great, look forward to real action.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about sliding substrate. My present scape is somewhat similar in structure and I have had no problems.
> 
> ...


 I am planning to put some Riccia in it (I had it before in one of my other tanks), but H. tripartite ( although I love it) I'm afraid that it will overgrow the stones and HC to much...but who knows, maybe I'll give it a go anyway


----------



## plantbrain (21 Nov 2013)

Martin, if you see the rocks I used for the clients 220 gallon, they are massive and you only see about 1/2, or even less in some cases.
Big whopping rocks, if you can get them. I usually dislike smooth river rock stones like these and the color, but......I think you did a great mock up.


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Nov 2013)

Where can I see your 220 gallon tank, plantbrain?...I usually don't like those smooth stones either, because they look to much rivery, but I think these stones look more like weathered by wind and rain ....also I have seen some very nice scapes with those smooth stones so I thought to just give it a try.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Dec 2013)

Been busy this weekend...emptying the tank... cleaning stones...in other words, re-doing my tank




Leave it like this for a few days and start planting it next weekend....


----------



## Ben C (1 Dec 2013)

Fantastic - you totally replicated your sketches. Amazing. Looking forward to watching this.


----------



## Alastair (3 Dec 2013)

Lovely Martin


----------

